# 2016 Year End Sale 25% OFF for all our VPS products’ package for all location (LA, NYC, LD/EU, CA, S



## winnervps (Dec 30, 2016)

*2016 Year End Sale*
*
25% OFF for all our VPS products’ package*
*
for all location*
*
(LA, NYC, LD/EU, CA, SG, ID)*​

This promo requires 6-months billing cycle
The promo valid as long as it extends for the life of the products
The promo valid for new service(s) only.
*YEAR END SPECIAL SALE*
Please use this coupon code upon checkout: *25YES2016*


Promo only valid during this Valid Period:
*26 Dec 2016 – 09 Jan 2017*
*
*
=====================================================================================


*Asia Windows VPS*
*ECN $47.99*https://winnervps.com/clientarea/cart/?a=add&pid=200&promocode=25YES2016&billingcycle=semiannually
*PRO $25.49* https://winnervps.com/clientarea/cart/?a=add&pid=199&promocode=25YES2016&billingcycle=semiannually
*CLASSIC $13.49* https://winnervps.com/clientarea/cart/?a=add&pid=224&promocode=25YES2016&billingcycle=semiannually
*MICRO $7.49 *https://winnervps.com/clientarea/cart/?a=add&pid=197&promocode=25YES2016&billingcycle=semiannually
 
*US & EU Windows VPS*
*ECN $34.49* https://winnervps.com/clientarea/cart/?a=add&pid=108&promocode=25YES2016&billingcycle=semiannually
*PRO $25.49* https://winnervps.com/clientarea/cart/?a=add&pid=8&promocode=25YES2016&billingcycle=semiannually
*CLASSIC $9.74* https://winnervps.com/clientarea/cart/?a=add&pid=7&promocode=25YES2016&billingcycle=semiannually
*MICRO $5.24* https://winnervps.com/clientarea/cart/?a=add&pid=6&promocode=25YES2016&billingcycle=semiannually


=====================================================================================


*Asia Linux VPS*
*RUBY $27.74* https://winnervps.com/clientarea/cart/?a=add&pid=204&promocode=25YES2016&billingcycle=semiannually
*PLATINUM $20.24* https://winnervps.com/clientarea/cart/?a=add&pid=203&promocode=25YES2016&billingcycle=semiannually
*GOLD $10.49* https://winnervps.com/clientarea/cart/?a=add&pid=202&promocode=25YES2016&billingcycle=semiannually
*SILVER $5.24* https://winnervps.com/clientarea/cart/?a=add&pid=201&promocode=25YES2016&billingcycle=semiannually
 
*US & EU Linux VPS*
*RUBY $27.74* https://winnervps.com/clientarea/cart/?a=add&pid=164&promocode=25YES2016&billingcycle=semiannually
*PLATINUM $15.24* https://winnervps.com/clientarea/cart/?a=add&pid=162&promocode=25YES2016&billingcycle=semiannually
*GOLD $7.49* https://winnervps.com/clientarea/cart/?a=add&pid=85&promocode=25YES2016&billingcycle=semiannually
*SILVER $3.74* https://winnervps.com/clientarea/cart/?a=add&pid=84&promocode=25YES2016&billingcycle=semiannually
=====================================================================================


*FAQ*


*Bandwidth ID – ID*

*Bandwidth ID – SG*

*Bandwidth ID – West USA*

*Speedtest in Action*
[embed]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pmdHZ1UhxQ[/embed]


===========================================================
*Other Inquiries*
===========================================================
Brokers Latency: https://winnervps.com/brokers-latency-live/
Test IP & Looking Glass: https://winnervps.com/looking-glass/
Terms of Service: https://winnervps.com/terms-of-service/
FAQ: https://winnervps.com/category/01-frequently-ask-questions/
Forex VPS Tutorial: https://winnervps.com/category/03-forex-vps-guide/
Email us: sales [at] winnervps.com
Phone / WhatsApp: +62-8577-1155-011
Skype: winnervps


----------

